# Best single speed conversion kit?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

What's a good single speed conversion kit with a chain tensioner? Are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

It seems like most chain tensioners are between $15 and $40. Is one of these better than the other?

Sette Single Speed Tensioner at Price Point

Sette Chain Tensioner at Price Point


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

Well...there are other ones out there, I have a couple of friends running this:

http://www.soulcraftbikes.com/convert.php

And they swear by it. I put a cheap PB Forte SS conversion kit on an old GT that I use as a beater bike at work, it works just fine.


----------

